# Had this guy



## carver (Apr 9, 2016)

hunker down behind a planter on my deck to get out of the wind.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like a great spot!  Love it!


----------



## carver (Apr 16, 2016)

Good to see you back Dennis, how did it go....good I hope


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting week Jerry - but successful!  I am plum wore out!


----------



## carver (Apr 17, 2016)

I bet you are worn out,glad you were able to "close the deal"....I haven't even been.We've been kinda busy here too,here's the newest member of the clan,Kevin's baby.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 17, 2016)

Good looking boy!  He is a cutie!  Bet you can't keep Penny away from him!  
Tell Kevin congrats again.


----------

